

The Opera goes to Silicon Valley, hopes that Silicon Valley will return favor - awwstn
http://venturebeat.com/2013/08/09/the-opera-goes-to-silicon-valley-hopes-that-silicon-valley-will-return-the-favor/#.UifU9NqVKeg.twitter

======
Randgalt
BTW - there is an opera company that's actually in Silicon Valley that also
has financial problems: [http://operasj.org/](http://operasj.org/)

